
What Happened to Aung San Suu Kyi? - ComputerGuru
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/09/what-happened-to-aung-san-suu-kyi/594781/
======
ncmncm
I am always surprised again when no one mentions Buddhist principles in
connection with policy toward "Muslims in Rakhine" or any other government
activity. Have Burmese people drifted so far from those principles they no
longer have any practical meaning to the people? Is "Buddhist" just an in-
group?

This would not, of course, be at all unusual, given the example of the
behavior of nominally Christian people the world over, in this and the prior
millennium. In subway stations I see, every day, Christian evangelists
standing right next to disabled people reduced to begging.

~~~
chewz
> The text prophecies a war fought by an army of Buddhists and the destruction
> of the Muslim persecutors of dhamma; [1]

Kalachakra Tantra is classic buddhist anti-muslim text from XI century. Sadly
both religions have very long history of conflict and misunderstandings.

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalachakra](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalachakra)

[2]
[http://www.upenn.edu/pennpress/book/14726.html](http://www.upenn.edu/pennpress/book/14726.html)

~~~
ncmncm
Thank you, this is informative. I gives me a window into the historical
development of the present world.

------
i_feel_great
She was always thus. The act she put on was to get sympathy and help when she
was on the receiving end. There is no other mystery about it.

~~~
chewz
> One Blood, One Voice, One Leader

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_Burma](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_Burma)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_conflict_in_Myanmar](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internal_conflict_in_Myanmar)

------
michelinman
Which leaves the question; What external support does she have? Internal
politics suggest she has no real power and is at risk of government sponsored
'suicide' if she steps out of line. I think she's both a survivor and someone
who, maybe just might, have the power to do something good in the future. We
are just watchers. P.S. Hope I'm right for gods sake once.

